# Favorite Turkey locator call?



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey guys, I was just wondering what Turkey locator call you have used that has been the most successful for you here in Utah?


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

"HEY TURKEY!"

(kidding, but I think it's funny)


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Slate call, and practice, practice, practice.
Had the early hunt this year for the first time in a few years, and
had a bunch answer my slate call. had alot of fun.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Honestly, my best locator in the years I've hunted has been my eyes and binoculars. I have had turkeys respond to all sorts of calls. I got a single gobble from a crow call this year. I have had turkeys on fire in response to a box call and a diaphragm. This year I called in a bird with a slate call. The main thing is to keep your presentation subtle. Don't go blowing a horn all over the mountain as loud as you can. Animals don't do that. They usually try to stay as quiet as possible, but make small noises to communicate. That's how you should approach the game as a hunter: Quietly.


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks guys. I guess I should have been a little bit more specific. I know doing a hen call can get them to answer. But I was wondering about calls that are other animals. I have never tried an owl or crow call before to locate the birds. Has anyone had success with them? And if so, which ones?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Simply put, there is NO one call that is going to work best every time. The thing to remember is that turkeys respond for two reasons 1) shock from a loud noise...anything from a loud coyote call to the sound of you closing the action on your shotgun to yes, even a loud fart! Trouble is, you never know what they'll sound off to. I've had pretty good luck with crow calls and loud predator call. 2) Responding to other turkeys...yelps, clucks, purrs, etc can make a turkey respond. Best is a really loud yelper(if you are trying to shock them into responding) but normally a few normal clucks can get a response up to a 1/4 mile away. I never just start with a shock approach, start with the quiet sounds first, hot birds (the ones that actually will come in) respond well. Save your shock type calling for locating birds in a large area, not birds that you specifically want to hunt. Good luck.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Save your shock type calling for locating birds in a large area, not birds that you specifically want to hunt.


I completely agree with this sentence. There is no need to go around crowing and hooting if you know there are turkeys in the area. That said, the call I got a response from this year was a Primos Old Crow call.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Honk the horn on your auto, works more often than anything else................otherwise just stick with turkey noises. I expect pix of your successful hunt!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Three calls that have worked wonders for me. Coyote howler, duck call, and goose call.


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks fella's! I appreciate it. I'll put some pics up WHEN I get him!


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

I take a little different approach to using locator calls than what some of the others have said. I use them a lot. I would agree with starting a bit on the quiet side, especially with crow calls during daylight hours. No need to blow them off the side of the mountain if they are close. I like to use locator calls rather than turkey sounds for location purposes as you have not given your location away by using them. Once you use turkey calls, they have you pinpointed and movement becomes a bit sketchy. I have killed plenty of turkeys by using the locator to close distance and get setup in a good location before going to turkey sounds. In times of desperation though, I do go to loud yelping and cutting. Sometimes you will get burned on this approach as they will respond with the shock quality gobbling but are otherwise unresponsive to turkey calls once you have gotten set up. Typically, this happens when they are with hens. They might gobble going away as they are following hens that move away at yelping. Oh well. 
I generally use the typical locators such as owl, coyote, and crow. Have also used hawk and goose calls. Owl and coyote only in the early hours when locating from a distance and in the evening when roosting birds. I never use the coyote call once they are off the roost.
Do yourself a favor and invest in some high quality custom calls rather than the store bought plastic stuff. You will be surprised at the difference in success. Until I bought a custom owl call I had never had a single response to the piece of junk plastic owl call I used before. As always, be flexible and versatile to improve your results. I use a couple of unconventional ways of blowing the crow call that improve my success when the standard approach doesn't seem to be working.


----------

